# Bead Project Almost all together



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I finished the beaded dress. Still have a few thing things I might add to it. Not too sure how I feel about the underneath of the dress. 

I also didnt notice till I was putting together that the top fabric was wrong side up when I was sewing the beads. GGGRRRR :foxes15:

But I think it look pretty nice. I did learned a few things while doing this. I'm gonna see if I can find more research on this beading kinda thing.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I would not change a thing!!. It is lovely and your little model looks stunning in it! Very nice work. If you could make that about 40 sizes bigger, I might even get one for myself


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! I love the material!! I have a brand new brother & need to learn how to make designs like that! So fancy!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you!! If I could make this human size in a different color I so would.

Lisa the only thing I used the sewing machine for was to put it together. Father embroidery was all done by hand.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

That's beautiful!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty. I can't believe it's your first try!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

Ls, yep its my first try. I made a few mistakes but thats expected since it was my first one. I can't wait for it to cool down so I can take her out in her nice little dress.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! I love the design - is it embroidered? If so did you use metallic thread? Very elegant and such a pretty model.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. Its all hand embroidered but with beads. LOL the model wasn't to happy to be paused from her play fighting with Hercules.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

WELL DONE!!! You did a great job and it is just beautiful Beading is a tedious job, but the finished projects are always so pretty. I noticed you have a Brother machine...I just got the SE400 to do some embroidery add-ons to my snuggle pockets I just noticed also that your chi's name is Daisey Mae....my girl is a Dazy Mae


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh WOW! Great job! I am still piecing together a few patterns by trial and error, but this is amazing!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Dazy Mae said:


> WELL DONE!!! You did a great job and it is just beautiful Beading is a tedious job, but the finished projects are always so pretty. I noticed you have a Brother machine...I just got the SE400 to do some embroidery add-ons to my snuggle pockets I just noticed also that your chi's name is Daisey Mae....my girl is a Dazy Mae



Thank you! I'm hoping to save up to get one. I'm trying to convience hubby if I can save up half he can help with the other half. Crossing fingers. I might get the 500 one which is 299.99.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL yeppers shes named Daisy too but her nick is Daze. Which I swear some days fit her.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> Oh WOW! Great job! I am still piecing together a few patterns by trial and error, but this is amazing!


Thank you.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful job! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. There is a finished picture of the dress in the craft form if you would like to see it finished.


----------

